# Quantum Leap Silk demos posted



## Pedro Camacho (Jan 21, 2009)

I have listened again with more detail everything this is what I think:


1 - Indian instruments:

I REALLY liked the indian instruments.

(The electric cello is somehow strange but very very interesting.)

The recorded phrases are great but I try not to avoid demos with recorded phrases.

The indian percussion is just great.

30 piece string section is a winner! nice patch!

Main Competitors:
Impact Soundworks



2 - Chineese instruments

I think Chineekong has better chineese instruments in terms of tone and articulations. However SILK has real legato which can make the instrument much more flexible.



3 - European Instruments:

Silk is also very good in the chapther. 

In this part, Tari's Anthologies are a big competitor. Silk has real legato which is something extremely useful but Tari's spiritual winds have such a wonderful tone.




The conclusion is that unlike some other types of libraries ethnic instruments are quite unique. it is quite hard to find one with a similar tone to another and each player becomes extremely linked with its instrument. It is an unique combination specially in wind instruments.

I think all ethnic libraries have room because each one has a tone no other will ever have. 

I do think Silk is a great library and with a fair price for the content, but it can't replace any other library, since each one of them has its own "color".


----------



## artsoundz (Jan 21, 2009)

too bad they are PC only. Odd they wouldn't offer something for Mac.


----------



## TheoKrueger (Jan 21, 2009)

I think Silk sounds cool, i'd like to hear some demos from more people though.

BTW Troels, i really like your Goliath - Blue Abstraction demo (Here's a vote for you making some demos for SILK as well)



artsoundz @ Wed Jan 21 said:


> too bad they are PC only. Odd they wouldn't offer something for Mac.



You should be able to use them on macs after using a VST to RTAS wrapper of some sort.


----------



## artsoundz (Jan 21, 2009)

If I had pro tools TDM or HD.


----------



## TheoKrueger (Jan 21, 2009)

artsoundz @ Wed Jan 21 said:


> If I had pro tools TDM or HD.



Au's?

http://www.fxpansion.com/index.php?page=5


----------



## StrangeCat (Jan 21, 2009)

Sounds Great nice legato! I have one Eastern Chinese Piece I have to do then I am done with those styles for a while. Guess I'll wait till it's on sale buy it on a rainy day.
Soniccouture makes the most amazing Guzhang ! I like it more then Kong Studio.

Silk does sound like a must own though!


----------



## dannthr (Jan 21, 2009)

I can appreciate that they want to show demos that were only performed on a keyboard, but I don't mind hearing what the library is capable of with some heavy sequencing--like... I sequence, I don't feel like this is showing silk off to its best.


----------



## Simon Ravn (Jan 21, 2009)

Oh man... another cool ethnic library from Nick Phoenix. 

However, I won't buy it before either 1) PLAY actually works. I can't trust it as it is now. 2) They release it for Kontakt 2/3 format, which I trust a whole lot more. This is really a shame since I really think Nick does some great libraries but as it is now I am not buying more PLAY stuff. The whole topic of PLAY/PLAY 2 is being discussed over at another (not competing, IMHO) forum, try looking at http://www.gearslutz.com forum "new product alert". I hope Frederick is OK with this, if not just remove this post. But as I said, I don't believe those two forums are competing, at least I am enjoying both of them for totally different reasons and subjects.

And I also think it is ridiculous, bordering to robbing customers, to charge around 250 Euros for PLAY 2. East West are not winning any popularity contests at the moment and I really hope they are making some efforts to reverse that trend.


----------



## dannthr (Jan 21, 2009)

PLAY works fine for me, for whatever reason, it works solidly.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Jan 21, 2009)

Wonderful new library Nick - a sure 'next generation' to RA which I love and have used quite a bit. I actually VERY much appreciate the demos - very exposed - to hear the core what is possible.

Involved in two small human dramas (western style) but the first project where I need 'ethnic' - I'll pick it up. Pricing is quite fair given the depth of what is included.


Actually makes me want to go out and find a project suitable and get the library now. :D 


Rob


(the legato strings on Shah and Nebuch are a stand out.)


----------



## Ethos (Jan 21, 2009)

Play is very solid for me at this point. It wasn't always that way. In the beginning it was just plain awful. With every update it gets better. I'm definitely buying Silk... this sounds like a fun library capable of some really cool stuff.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Jan 21, 2009)

Hey Nick - in the Silk 'phrases' demo (cool btw) - on the 'electric cello' - seems like a seamless improvisation - how much of that demo is made of of stringing 'phrases' together? That instrument alone is worth the price of the library. Wonderful honest tone - just want to know how much flexibility I would have in using it.


Rob


----------



## dannthr (Jan 21, 2009)

I agree with Rob, the rawness of the demos are appreciated--but for range, I like to hear the raw demos and the fancy demos back to back. It gives me insight into the learning curve AND the potential of the library itself.

Just my opinion, I'm not hating or anything, it's seriously, a VERY welcome addition to the PLAY family.


----------



## tfishbein82 (Jan 21, 2009)

jphilpit from SoundsOnline Forum said:


> Each instrument in Silk has one or more collections that can be opened the same way you open any other .ewi file in PLAY. Within each .ewi file there is typically a few octaves of playable notes. Each note plays a phrase, usually several seconds long. The longest I've timed is over 15 seconds long, but I haven't listened to all of them.
> 
> You can play the whole phrase. Or you can end it early by letting go of the note before the phrase is done. You can also choose to start in the middle of the phrase by pushing up the Mod Wheel; the higher the value on the Mod Wheel, the later in the phrase the playback starts. Therefore, you can play the whole phrase or you can snip out a section of the longer phrase to play.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rob Elliott (Jan 21, 2009)

tfishbein82 @ Wed Jan 21 said:


> jphilpit from SoundsOnline Forum said:
> 
> 
> > Each instrument in Silk has one or more collections that can be opened the same way you open any other .ewi file in PLAY. Within each .ewi file there is typically a few octaves of playable notes. Each note plays a phrase, usually several seconds long. The longest I've timed is over 15 seconds long, but I haven't listened to all of them.
> ...




Thanks for posting this - interesting way to extend the usefullness of pre-recorded phrases. Mixing them with the multisamples should make for a nice final product.


----------



## choc0thrax (Jan 21, 2009)

The Duduk is alright. Don't like the electric cello at all. Some instruments sound like they were recorded with long time EW favourite: The NRO (National Robot Orchestra).


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jan 21, 2009)

"too bad they are PC only. Odd they wouldn't offer something for Mac"

What? Nick was demoing it on a Mac!

It's a Play library.


----------



## StrangeCat (Jan 21, 2009)

Simon Ravn @ Wed Jan 21 said:


> Oh man... another cool ethnic library from Nick Phoenix.
> 
> However, I won't buy it before either 1) PLAY actually works. I can't trust it as it is now. 2) They release it for Kontakt 2/3 format, which I trust a whole lot more. This is really a shame since I really think Nick does some great libraries but as it is now I am not buying more PLAY stuff. The whole topic of PLAY/PLAY 2 is being discussed over at another (not competing, IMHO) forum, try looking at http://www.gearslutz.com forum "new product alert". I hope Frederick is OK with this, if not just remove this post. But as I said, I don't believe those two forums are competing, at least I am enjoying both of them for totally different reasons and subjects.
> 
> And I also think it is ridiculous, bordering to robbing customers, to charge around 250 Euros for PLAY 2. East West are not winning any popularity contests at the moment and I really hope they are making some efforts to reverse that trend.



http://www.soundsonline-forums.com/show ... hp?t=18413
there are a lot of complaints on various forums yea. Tons of people complaining how they can't get PLAY to work(I hope there not trying to use it as a plugin you have to be moron to be doing that in 64 bit) Judging from the link though East West is doing just fine^_-
I need to post a new topic on using PLAY in stand alone on one PC. I lost that topic(maybe later) all I see is PLAY on a Mac...


----------



## artsoundz (Jan 21, 2009)

Nick Batzdorf @ Wed Jan 21 said:


> "too bad they are PC only. Odd they wouldn't offer something for Mac"
> 
> What? Nick was demoing it on a Mac!
> 
> It's a Play library.



I wasn't very clear. I was responding to Pedro and Chineekong library. Although- he has since changed the content of his post so my response doesnt make as much sense now.


----------



## Nick Phoenix (Jan 21, 2009)

Pedro Camacho @ Wed Jan 21 said:


> I have listened again with more detail everything this is what I think:
> 
> 
> 1 - Indian instruments:
> ...


----------



## Pedro Camacho (Jan 21, 2009)

Answers in BLUE




Nick Phoenix @ Wed Jan 21 said:


> Pedro Camacho @ Wed Jan 21 said:
> 
> 
> > I have listened again with more detail everything this is what I think:
> ...




It is amazing when someone actually praises a library with objectivity but tries to have an impartial view, still gets insulted for the few bits of criticism.

If you want to defend your products, (which were praised by me, not trashed) try to respect the other person, that is the only way you can get any respect.

Let me tell you a secret, no library is perfect, so just say thank you for the praise and debate and defend yourself from criticism.

Considering the other person an ignorant is quite rude, since you never really know who is in the other end


----------



## artsoundz (Jan 21, 2009)

Pedro, some may consider your comparison to Tari's stuff and ChineeKong COULD be seen as somewhat rude in that you are promoting these libraries over 'Silk". Of course, it does seem reasonable to compare but in some cases it's borderline PC to include links etc. I understand what you are saying but you cant blame the developer for responding in kind. You did open that door.

Also, saying Tari's library took "labor of love and detailed sampling" may unintentionally come off as saying "Silk" didnt. 

In the case of your post(which changed siginificantly with your new edit) I can understand Nick's response. I don't think he was implying you were ignorant but just clarifying your points. 


I think to us end users, your post was reasonably informative and no doubt in favor of silk. But Nick's response was fair and measured. Not particularly rude. If anything your last comments were perhaps the toughest to read.
BTW- the "europe" debate is not new and there are many opinions on what makes up Europe. Wikipedia isn't the final word on this.


----------



## Pedro Camacho (Jan 21, 2009)

artsoundz @ Thu Jan 22 said:


> and no doubt in favor of silk.



Well glad my point got through. 

Sorry I am not the kind of "Oh my god amazing library" only poster. When I post I either compare to my knowledge everything or I don't post.


----------



## Nick Phoenix (Jan 21, 2009)

Let me tell you a little secret. Writing a long review like this without having played the library is a little premature. I didn't insult you. You just seem to so desperately want to point out the alternatives. If I labeled any of the Persian or Middle Eastern instruments European, The artist who played these instruments would be pretty offended. Why don't you post a Chinee Erhu demo and then send me the midi file?


----------



## Niah (Jan 21, 2009)

These type of discussions should be reserved to other sections of the forum, where people can debate, give opinions and make product comparisons.

Posting links of other products on the commercial announcements section is definately not why this section was created for in the first place.


----------



## artsoundz (Jan 21, 2009)

Pedro Camacho @ Wed Jan 21 said:


> artsoundz @ Thu Jan 22 said:
> 
> 
> > and no doubt in favor of silk.
> ...



yet,ironically, you are missing the point. nuff said...I tried.


----------



## Pedro Camacho (Jan 21, 2009)

Nick Phoenix @ Thu Jan 22 said:


> Why don't you post a Chinee Erhu demo



This is a very old piece I did with Chinee Erhu (2007). 

Chinee Erhu start at 0:42


(link removed)

I don't know where I have this midi file now to be honest.


And calm down Nick no one is here trying to "post alternatives", I praised your library (everyone got that from my post) and (to make my post more informative) I placed some small developer libraries too with alternatives.

Demos and price will make each buyer decide what they want to use or not.


----------



## Pedro Camacho (Jan 21, 2009)

Fab Four isn't yours? ops sorry I thought it was.

Well StormDrum 2 is brilliant (that one is yours I checked!!) 

What I like about this Erhu is more about the tone than anything else.

I am absolutely sure that with Real Legato yours will be much more expressive, yet I am still not so sure about the tone.


And yes, the chinee Pipa, and the winds are much better.


----------



## Nick Phoenix (Jan 21, 2009)

No, I mean the tone too. It doesn't blow me away. It kind of sounds like RA. 

This is the erhu player in SILK.

http://www.jiebingchen.com/


----------



## sbkp (Jan 21, 2009)

Nick Phoenix @ Wed Jan 21 said:


> No, I mean the tone too. It doesn't blow me away. It kind of sounds like RA.



Dude, don't be such a hater. You shouldn't trash other libs like that ~o)


----------



## Nick Phoenix (Jan 21, 2009)

You're right. To each his own.


----------



## sbkp (Jan 21, 2009)

Just to make sure my joke was obvious... you made RA, and you were saying this thing you didn't like sounded like RA, so like, you were bashing RA... you know, but you weren't, but it sort of seemed like that, only, uh... 

Never mind.


----------



## synergy543 (Jan 21, 2009)

Stefan, didn't you used to work for Nick?

(sorry, bad joke)


----------



## Nick Phoenix (Jan 21, 2009)

we work together.


----------



## synergy543 (Jan 21, 2009)

I know. 

Like I said, it was a bad joke. 

Somebody's not in a humorous mood tonight...


----------



## Pedro Camacho (Jan 22, 2009)

Nick Phoenix @ Thu Jan 22 said:


> It doesn't blow me away. It kind of sounds like RA.



haha very interesting.

Well it seems that discussing the tone can be very tricky, then!

I have to admit I loved most of your libraries (East West in general). In fact some time ago someone asked me to suggest them the best all in one orchestral library under a reasonable price and I highly recommended yours.

Note: I removed the links in my original post.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Jan 22, 2009)

Classy Nick.


Listened again and just need the right project (the next one up is a ghost/thriller). Anything in the library that would help me here? (can you tell I am just looking for an excuse to expense Silk) :wink: 


Rob


----------



## dannthr (Jan 22, 2009)

Is the ghost a chinese ghost?

Who's to say it isn't?


----------



## Rob Elliott (Jan 22, 2009)

dannthr @ Thu Jan 22 said:


> Is the ghost a chinese ghost?
> 
> Who's to say it isn't?




:D 


Get the script tomorrow - I'll let you know :wink:


----------



## Pedro Camacho (Jan 22, 2009)

Nick Phoenix @ Thu Jan 22 said:


> Thanks Pedro. Sorry if I came off as rude.



Thank you, sorry as well if I was a bit hard responding to you.


----------



## artsoundz (Jan 22, 2009)

"Love, look at the two of us...
Strangers in many ways:"....The Carpenters : ) 

(sniff)


----------



## dannthr (Jan 23, 2009)

This will definitely come in handy, however, when you're scoring your next big gig:

Weekend at Bernie's 4: Persian Excursion!


----------



## Audun Jemtland (Jan 28, 2009)

I always buy samples from east west as long as it says: Produced by NICK PHOENIX
That's my "warranty" and my clear signal to go (for it):D
That man deserves a blue sky,turqoise water and a white sandy beach to RELAX on.
If you need zen/meditation music we can all make you a cd with silk on it that you can bring with you


----------



## Nick Phoenix (Jan 28, 2009)

Ha Ha. yes I truly could use some Zen tunes and a white sandy beach. I coach a kids lacrosse team (11 year olds) and last week one of the kids said "Coach you should get a fish". I would have had him run laps, if I had even got what he said. LOL. It wasn't till later that I realized what he meant.


----------



## bryla (Jan 28, 2009)

What does it mean?


----------



## StrangeCat (Jan 29, 2009)

audun jemtland @ Wed Jan 28 said:


> I always buy samples from east west as long as it says: Produced by NICK PHOENIX
> That's my "warranty" and my clear signal to go (for it):D
> That man deserves a blue sky,turqoise water and a white sandy beach to RELAX on.
> If you need zen/meditation music we can all make you a cd with silk on it that you can bring with you



I agree on this I think Nick Phoenix really pushes the sample technology, sound, playability there all great! I can see that I could get a lot of emotion out of Silk.
Funny your mentioning ZEN. I am not sure if I would consider "Poems of the Moon, Sky, and Sea" Zen music since it's Japanese fairytale told through music(love story between the Moon, Sky, and Sea)(and it used RA) but I guess it would fit that ZEN cliche' maybe. well SPA definitely so that means you need to relax in a SPA when listening to it LOL!!!
Silk is on my list.


----------



## dcoscina (Jan 29, 2009)

I think the sounds from SILK sound fantastic.


----------



## artsoundz (Jan 29, 2009)

Nick Phoenix @ Thu Jan 29 said:


> Fish are supposed to be relaxing.




If they weren't trying to keep from drowning they WOULD relax.


----------



## JacquesMathias (Jan 30, 2009)

Nick, i have heard the demos, Silk has some beautiful recordings man... Congratulations! 
I already own RA and some of your other products, i didn't move to PLAY yet, though.


----------



## Sean Beeson (Jan 30, 2009)

I am loving this so far! Congrats on a great sounding library


----------



## Audun Jemtland (Feb 2, 2009)

Are the Duduk vibrato randomly aligned?(because of the vibrato in the recordings) They seem to fit perfectly,purposely done (controlled)
Has it been controlled to suit the composer's need?
Sorry for the phrasing here;P

Question is,can one control the vibrato at your own will?
Or is it embedded in the recorded performance?


----------



## Nick Phoenix (Feb 2, 2009)

audun jemtland @ Mon Feb 02 said:


> Are the Duduk vibrato randomly aligned?(because of the vibrato in the recordings) They seem to fit perfectly,purposely done (controlled)
> Has it been controlled to suit the composer's need?
> Sorry for the phrasing here;P
> 
> ...



The vibrato is recorded vibrato, but there are varying degrees of it and also non vibrato and a vib/non vib crossfade program.


----------

